# How I build my clips!



## smoky73

Hi everybody, 

After my last post I was asked how I made my clips. So I made a description of what I was doing. 

Have fun! 
Gregor


----------



## duncsuss

Excellent - thank you!


----------



## TG Design

Thanks for sharing, I picked up a few good tips for my next clip. Great job documenting your process! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## goldendj

Vielen dank!  This is a great guide!


----------



## magpens

Thanks a lot for this, Gegor !!!


----------



## Dieseldoc

Mal: 
You can make your own clips now Right???


----------



## johncrane

Excellent thankyou Gregor!


----------



## Fast1197r

really cool idea


----------



## TDahl

Thank you Gregor.


----------



## Bryguy

Terrific! Thanks.


----------



## MPVic

VERY impressive!!


----------



## darrin1200

Excellent tutorial Gregor. I picked up a couple of good ideas from it.


----------



## Wayne

A revised version will be added to our library soon.


----------



## stuckinohio

Thank you for the tutorial! I am always looking for better/different methods to make things. 

I'd also like to add that your pens are very nice as well!


----------



## Bats

Thanks for this. I've long been frustrated by the fact that clips are the one (visible) pen component I haven't successfully made. After reading this, I might have to give it another shot.

One question, though... How well does the nickel silver hold up to pocket-clipping? I'd tried making one out of stainless, and found that it was initially too flexible, and worried that when it work-hardened with use, it would end up too fragile (between the two, it hasn't seen any _actual _use). Although I think I was also working with thinner stock than you.

edit: Also, how did you form the post on the bronze piece to rivet through the clip? Or is that a bit of bronze rod that goes through both pieces?


-Bats
_(too flexible and too fragile)_


----------

